# Created a sig.  Feedback?



## Foie2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all, I made a sig for myself using only my avatar.  I am new to photoshop by the way.  So how does it look?  Advice?

If anyone wants to clean it up a bit, I wouldn't mind


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 13, 2007)

you should sharpen it abit


----------



## Rayder (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good enough to me.....

...but then you see what mine looks like and you gotta wonder about my judgment.


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 13, 2007)

I blured it for a reason you know.  It blended in most of the flaws


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Foie @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> I blured it for a reason you know.Â It blended in most of the flaws




try some effects......


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 13, 2007)

Its not bad, but a little too plain for my tastes


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 13, 2007)

What effects could do that?  Sorry about the dumb question, Photoshop just seems so comlicated.

I edited it.  How does it look?

Old:


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks great. About my level, witch I consider to not be that low. fox, many of us can't do what you do, so don't say anything like, "This is terrible. Your skill is bad" or something. really though, looks pretty good.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Looks great. About my level, witch I consider to not be that low. fox, many of us can't do what you do, so don't say anything like, "This is terrible. Your skill is bad" or something. really though, looks pretty good.





Read my post on the signature making company , I never want to harm anyone ! ...


----------



## Youkai (Dec 14, 2007)

some ppl are just to soft hearted to get a not positive rating, even if its not negative at all XD

P.S. how about my current one ? its very very plain, thats why i asked for a new one, at least if you look close at it you see some litte effeckts ... hopefully fox get some idea ... soo hard to find anything usuable ...


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 15, 2007)

Look fox, I'm sorry, I had a really bad day. And Youkai, if you could give me that circle, I could help you. the original had a white bg, and when you make it transparent the whole image turns clear.

And fox, if you could teach me, I would really apriciate it. I know I spelled that wrong, thank you very much.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 15, 2007)

Your new one looks much better


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 15, 2007)

me or youkai?


----------



## zeppo (Dec 16, 2007)

I can has feedback?


----------



## JPH (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> I can has feedback?



It's erm...how do you say this...unpleasing to the eye?


----------



## ackers (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you think of my new sig? I changed it from the Burnout Paradise logo but I'm not sure I like the changes...


----------

